# Delaware River



## redbug (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be hitting the Big D tidal section in the morning to do a little pre fishing for my upcoming tournament next Sunday.

I will be using some People's Choice baits so I should do okay.
I will post some pictures tomorrow afternoon..

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2007)

Good luck!

Lets see some monsters!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2007)

Redbug - I just got a report that the Big D is really muddy right now - you might want to prepare for that


----------



## RnRCircus (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

